# Photo of Month posted on FB



## kg_cg_good (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok...I just have to say...I LOVE this forum...and you had posted a pic of the Australorp roos on Facebook.....there is ALOT of fuss..if you haven't noticed..lol
I have to say I did NOT intend to have people say comments about this forum..when in fact..it IS a GREAT Forum...and I Love all about it....
When I got this flock of birds...they were suppose to be Black Australorps...that is what I was told...I only had the one roo that looked different when he was a chick with an orange spot on his head...do they have mixture???? I really don't know now...the only one anyone ever argued about was my Gilbert...I have NO idea...I just have to go with what I..know..and as far as I am concerned...they are my "kids" and are Australorps...can anyone tell me anything???? I attached some pics of when they were younger and what they look like now! 
Sorry to the forum for all the fuss....I am a little aggravated..cuz they ARE my babies ..and I really do not care what they are....again...I was told that is what they were...Please talk to me....hee hee
Thanks....Kerri

and Photo of the Day...sorry


----------



## kg_cg_good (Sep 10, 2012)

This is RoadRunner our only hatchling from what I thought was suppose to be...the Black Australorps....


----------



## kg_cg_good (Sep 10, 2012)

and this is one of the roos before butchering....


----------



## kg_cg_good (Sep 10, 2012)

Just trying to add enough pics...so someone can tell me.....


----------



## kg_cg_good (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh..and they lay all year long for me...I know they can come in many diff. colors as well...and I have seen several others the same look as mine...and they said theirs was Black Australorps...soooo??? My brain hurts now...I did more research and like I said...don't know if they are mixed...but their combs look like it..they lay all year.... sooo...I dunno...LMAO
Ohhh and btw...I have NOT commented on all the comments... I have to apologize again for all the fuss...to this Forum  ...some people can be really nasty...and it's probably not a good thing for me to comment...just sayin' LOL


----------



## kg_cg_good (Sep 10, 2012)

Ohhh and these are the eggs they lay....the last pic is what I found when one of my twins went broody.... she would take and hide them and this is her stash...but she wouldn't brood....those were between the 4 hens...


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

There is a form of henpecking in chickenland. Some people join just to say nasty things. Don't let it interfere with your chicken chi!! If they were experts they would offer up some suggestion to what the birds are or mixed with, as" they" say. I think your birds are beautiful. If you really want to know find a local expert where you live or go to the source of where the birds were purchased. Or don't care what they say and go love on your chickens.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm confused too, you are referring to comments made on Facebook, not chicken forum, right? Does chicken forum have a Facebook page? Or it's your personal page? And you are upset because someone said your chickens aren't what you thought they were? Am I accurate so far?


----------



## kg_cg_good (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank You very very much!!!! There is 60 comments...and not one has offered a correct type of what they are.. and it isn't interfering with what I think they are  I have learned long ago people have opinions and I will listen..but I also have my own...hee hee ... my source has these birds as well and is somewhat of an expert ..but they were not as near as beautiful as these...these were my first flock of birds and my only roo I have now is the one that looks like the red tailed hawk...I had these at almost a week old ...and I spoil my babies I only have 3 of the hens and one roo... and thinking of getting more of MY...black australorps....Thank You again


----------



## kg_cg_good (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes chicken forum has a facebook page...and Chicken Forum posted my pic as they do randomly....I have no problem with that...I am basically upset..because they kind of dogged this Forum...and I am not upset because they think they are diff..than what I think they are... it is just rude comments towards this forum..and I have not been on here long...and I guess ..since it is my picture they are fussing with...I feel bad......did I explain that right???? LOL


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I just checked out your pics you've attached, which ones are you questioning? I see some pretty chickens, none stand out as Australian Orpingtons (sorry to say) but like Booted Bantam said it shouldn't matter. You shouldn't be upset with anyone except the person that misled you in the first place. Don't buy a used car from him in the future ! Lol 
Again, you have a nice flock of chickens be happy and don't let folks bring you down, I don't know what was said or "posted" but life is full of rude people you just need to let it roll off and keep on keepin on.. 

Cogburn


----------



## kg_cg_good (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks..... I honestly ..do not care what they are...I just would like someone to tell me what they are...LOL ... and being upset with just the rude comments as.....Diana Watson Boaldin How many people trust that this Chicken Forum actually knows what a common breed of chicken looks like?
That....was one of the comments...and I am sorry ...yes..it does upset me ...only to the point of them questioning this forum...do you understand???? The rest I could care less about! and I have to...apologize to this forum..as I did..and I posted all the pics for sooo...someone can help me to identify my babies...LOL...and Thank You again..I appreciate your feedback


----------



## kg_cg_good (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry I am a little bit of a firecracker.. it must be the red...just like my roos


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Don't worry about that, this world is full of "them people" folks that are rude & ugly, and have nothing encouraging or remotely nice to say, and then some are just plain *******s.. Sorry bout that.. But that rubs me the wrong way too, I don't understand people that are ugly just cuz they can be.. 
But welcome to the "forum" anyway, and like i said dont let it bother you, i imagine the guys that run this outfit know how folks can be, I don't do the Facebook much, for that exact reason. 

Have a great day ! 

Cogburn

Almost forgot, if you haven't already, a great place to find pics and info on any breeds, feathersite.com , roosters are hard to nail down to a specific breed. You will see that many look alike, but the Australorps are black, and the legs are black to a blue slate color, but you can't taste the difference in the omelettes on Saturday morning !! 

;^)


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Here's one of my hens and some pullets..


----------



## kg_cg_good (Sep 10, 2012)

They are Beautiful...and they kind of resemble some of my flock..esp..that rooster..he is a handsome bird!!!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank ya mam/sir.. Lol


----------



## kg_cg_good (Sep 10, 2012)

Ma'am...and you are Welcome!lol


----------



## kg_cg_good (Sep 10, 2012)

So FINALLY I had confirmed...My chickens are a mix between the Black Australorps...RIR..and Wyandotte ... at least I know what they are now... still Beautiful and I did add 2 Ameraucana Hens to my Farm...soooo excited with that! Just thought I would leave an update...


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I didn't realize all this was going on with fb. People are so crude & rude when they are uneducated in the dept. they are trying to spew about. Its also part of the reason for all the rucus about chickens in "city" areas. People have that old mind set about chicken farms from back when and not what they are about today. Clean, pleasant, a wonderful hobby, best entertainment around, and terrific pets if that is what they are raised to be. 

Your birds are beautiful! Congrat's on the Ameraucana additions. How old are yours? Mine is 5 1/2 months. She's been checking out the nest boxes in the evenings for the past week or so. Maybe I'll soon have my first Ameraucana egg. 

I know what you mean about wanting exactly what you have. I always do too. As soon as I get a new one, I want to know their exact age, how they were raised, and just what breed is it. Then I'm at the computer and digging out my books learning about them.

Best of luck with those 2 new girls of yours. You'll have to post us a pic of them so we can admire them too.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

kg_cg_good said:


> So FINALLY I had confirmed...My chickens are a mix between the Black Australorps...RIR..and Wyandotte ... at least I know what they are now... still Beautiful and I did add 2 Ameraucana Hens to my Farm...soooo excited with that! Just thought I would leave an update...


I'm glad you figured out what they were, have a great week !!


----------



## kg_cg_good (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks 7chicks  I actually found an educated breeder, when looking for my Turkey Hen, LOL.. I drove 2 hours to pick one up and came home with 2 Turkey Hens and he gave me a deal on 2 Ameraucanas. They were born last Spring so a little over a year old. They are already laying, but being at a new place and only being here a couple of days, they have not laid any eggs for me yet. Can't wait for this Spring so I can add more to my flock....Meet Laverne and Shirley, my newest addition  the 2nd picture is Laverne...she is getting used to me, but she just loves to scream...sounds like a kid..hee hee...and 3rd picture is Shirley, she is so well mannered and very lovey..


----------

